# CZ .204 problem



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Bought a CZ 527 American in .204 last January and it's been a gem of a gun since.

However, ran into a problem yesterday. Coyote came in, whacked him, and as he did the 'spin' I thought I'd give him another round (furs ain't worth anything up here). But I couldn't chamber a second round.

As the yote spun for what seemed half a minute, I alternately pulled the clip, tried to hand load a round into the chamber, cursed, put different shells into the clip, cursed some more, etc. The bolt wouldn't slide into position. The yote disappeared over a hiil.

I fumbled some more, managed to get a shell into the chamber, slipped the bolt ahead and it locked. Yote appeared. Whack.

Later, I went through the drill: clip, single feeds, bolt, etc. Nothing worked. I then pushed the bolt release and the bolt slid out and as it did, the handle was separated.

It doesn't appear the handle was brazed or soldred to the cylinder and I can't see where they would be any pins to hold the handle to the cylindrical part. I'm certainly not a gunsmith so I don't know wat other factors could have been in play.

The instruction booklet doesn't help much. What I'm wondering is whether any of you guys with similar CZs have had this problem and what is the fix.

Will it mean sending it away to a gunsmith where it will linger for six months, during prime yote season or is it something really simple that I just can't see?

Thanks for anticipated replies.l Hope you can helpwork this out.


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a cz 527 in 204 and sent the bolt handle to Calhoon for his reshaped bolt. It is not pinned at all, the spring from the firing pin seems to hold it. Gunsmith and I took it apart and then he put it back together so can't give super details but mine is sorta loose and no screws or pins.
I have found that it cycles better of i put my thumb on the back of the bolt when I operate it.
haven't wacked a coyote yet but plan to.
Love it so far. 
K


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

KRAK wrote:

"I have a cz 527 in 204 and sent the bolt handle to Calhoon for his reshaped bolt. It is not pinned at all, the spring from the firing pin seems to hold it. Gunsmith and I took it apart and then he put it back together so can't give super details but mine is sorta loose and no screws or pins.
I have found that it cycles better of i put my thumb on the back of the bolt when I operate it.
haven't wacked a coyote yet but plan to.
Love it so far."

******* ******* *******

Hi KRAK: Did a little more checking in the Owner's Manual and found the handle isn't fastened to the bolt cylinder. Maybe, as you suggest, the firing pin holds it in place.

I messed around with it a little bit this morning and narrowed it down to the bolt binding on one of two places, one near the front of the bolt and the other near the end of the bolt. The bolt stops about 3/8" from closing. :-?

I contacted the store where I bought the rifle and got the number of the gunshop that does the CZ warranty work up here. Haven't been able to contact them -- hopefully this week.

Th warrantly hasn't expired so I'm going to stick with CZ-endorsed repair shops so I don't negate the warrantly. Hopefully I can send the rifle in and get it back fairly quickly.

As far as holding the bolt with my thumb, that's not an option. When the fireworks start I don't have any desire to add an extra prerequisite to getting off a quick second shot. I've whacked 16 yotes so far this season with the CZ and while most are DRT, I've saved a couple with a quick follow up shot. Once you start whacking yotes, you'll probably see what I'm getting at.

In the meantime, there's an upside to having the CZ go down: I can, with an honest face, tell my wife why it's necessary to have two back-up coyote rifles. :lol:

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wheeww! Took the .204 to the local gunsmith. He found a piece of steel shaving inside the bolt that he said was from the factory milling , and that steel was causing the jamming problem. 

He removed it, checked the bolt to ensure it wasn't from the bolt itself and determined that there weren't any bolt defects -- it's operating 100 %. 

Simple fix. Yotes, look out tomorrow. :sniper:


----------

